# The Graduates - by Kattylee (~BBW, ~BHM, ~SWG)



## kattylee (Mar 3, 2007)

_~BBW, ~BHM, ~SWG_

*The Graduates
by Kattylee​*
*1) How it all began*

Anna and Justin met in their final year at college, by chance really, through a mutual friend. They didn’t take the same classes (Justin was majoring in Mathematics, Anna studied Geography), so they had never ran in to eachother before that fateful day in the final semester. Justin was sitting in the campus cafeteria with Ryan, a guy from his basketball team, who Anna also knew as Ryan studied Geography with her. 

“Hey, Anna! Have you finished the assignment on the formation of river-beds yet?!” , Ryan shouted as Anna walked past on the way to meet a girl friend for lunch. 

“Oh….hey Ryan. Yeah, it’s done, I finished it a couple days ago”. 

Anna saw a guy sitting with Ryan roll his eyes. Anna looked at him accusingly. Why would he look at her that way? Ryan must have seen Anna glance at Justin. 

“Oh, Anna, meet Justin, he’s on the team with me.” 

Anna smiled at Justin and asked him politely why he had rolled his eyes at her. “I guess it’s just because you seem so studious. I’m sorry, I guess I’m just pissed because I’ll be lucky to pass this semester &#8211; I have been so focused on my basketball training.” 

Justin was being honest, he was a good student, but UCC’s basketball team were having an especially good season and Justin, although not the star player, was a integral part of the winning team. Justin was the first to admit that to the dismay of his professors he had taken his focus away from his studies, and it was something he was a little ashamed of. 

“Oh….right…..that’s ok I guess”, replied Anna, suddenly shy that she had looked at him in such an accusing way. After all, even though Anna didn’t really ever take much interest in sports, she was vaguely aware that the basketball team were college royalty. 

“Why don’t you join us for lunch?” said Ryan. He thought Anna was an nice girl, but mainly he just wanted to turn on the charm in the hope that he would let her copy her assignment. Anna looked at her watch. She was 5 minutes early, so she didn’t see any harm in sitting with the two guys while she waited for Georgia. No sooner had she sat down, her cell phone began to beep. 

“Sorry you guys….you don’t mind if I take this do you….hello?” 

It was Georgia, she was going to have to call off their lunch plans; as usual she had a long excuse which Anna patiently listened to. Whilst Anna was talking on her cell, Justin studied her casually. She was a pretty girl, why hadn’t he noticed her before? With strawberry-blond hair that cascaded just past her shoulders, and a cute, curvy yet slender figure she could have made the cheerleading squad anyday. He guessed from her earlier comment about the assignment that she wasn’t into that kind of thing and would prefer to study. It was disappointing, as she was a real natural beauty. 

Anna finished up her call and explained to the two guys that Georgia had cancelled on her and would it be ok if she did stay with them for the next 20 minutes until her next class. Strange, it was Ryan that she knew, but she found herself directing her words more towards Justin. The next 20 minutes passed in much the same way. Anna found herself strangely attracted to Justin, and over their shared meal of cheese fries wondered why she had never noticed him before either. 

Justin was had dark brown hair and was tall, standing at about 6 ft 2. He was stockily built, his muscular frame showing that he obviously trained hard for basketball. After a few minutes, Ryan made his excuses and left, obviously feeling left out and bummed that he hadn’t been able to steer Anna back on to the topic of the Geography assignment. Anna and Justin looked down and found that the container of cheese fries was almost empty. 

Justin offered to get some more, and came back with another order of cheese fries, 2 large sodas, and a hamburger that he’d felt compelled to order on the spur of the moment. “Here…..take this” he said, breaking the burger in two and handing half to Anna. Anna gratefully accepted, and the two chatted away like old friends. They really had a connection, and spent the next 20 minutes getting to know one another. 

Anna was from New Jersey, and was a year younger than she should be in her final year, she’d graduated from high school early due to her academic ability. Justin was from North Carolina, and was also in his final year. The 20 minutes flew by and sudddenly Anna checked her watch and saw she was 5 minutes late for her next class. 

“Oh!! I’ve got to go, it was really nice talking to you”, she said, wondering whether she should give Justin her campus number, or whether that might seem a little forward. 

“It’s a real shame you have class”, replied Justin, absent mindedly looking down at their empty plates and drink cartons, “I was thinking of driving to the mall and picking up some new basketball shorts, I could use the company”. 

Justin knew that sounded pretty lame, but there was something about Anna that just made him want to spend the whole day with this girl. Anna smiled slyly and said “What are we waiting for, let’s go!”. 

As they walked to the Campus parking lot, Anna couldn’t believe what she was doing. It was so unlike her to skip class. But it seemed Justin’s affection with her was mirrored, and the thought of spending the afternoon together was too good to be true. As they arrived at the mall, Anna felt her stomach rumble with hunger. 

“I’m hungry”, she said “do you mind if we stop by the diner and get a snack?”. Justin agreed, thinking that strangely enough his tummy felt quite empty too, despite the two lots of cheese fries and hamburger they’d eaten. 

"Oh well," he thought, "that wasn’t a huge lunch and I need to keep my strength up for the closing game of the season. "

The diner was a traditional kind of place, with welcoming cosy booths with red leather seats. The waitress showed Anna and Justin to their booth, handed them both a menu, and asked if she could get them any drinks. 

“Chocolate milkshake?” Anna said to Justin questioningly? 

“Perfect” he replied. The shakes soon arrived, they were huge with big boulders of ice cream inside and chocolate sprinkles on top. It was soon time for the couple to place their food order. Even though Anna had just eaten the small snack back on campus, she felt empty and felt she needed a big meal to dampen the feeling of butterflies in her tummy she was getting when she looked at Justin. She ordered chicken wings in bbq sauce for a starter, and a double-decker cheeseburger with fries and a side salad for a main course. Justin ordered cheesy nachos with guacamole for his starter, and chose a rump steak with onion rings for his main. 

The food took a little while to come, and the couple continued chatting about what their plans were after college. Neither of them really knew what career they wanted, Anna was academic but quite shy around new people (which was why it surprised her that she totally came out of her shell with Justin), while Justin admitted he loved meeting new people but that he was unsure of what his final grades would look like. 

“I kinda resent the basketball in a way”, he admitted, “because I’ve been so absorbed in that I don’t really feel I’ve studied hard enough or enjoyed the finer things in life, because of my strict training schedule.”

By the time the food had arrived, both their bellies were growling and their conversation temporarily ceased as they dug in to the delicious dishes. They ate and ate non stop for at least 10 minutes, pausing only to nod in delight at how good the food was. 

“May I just say Anna, that it is such a delight to see a girl EAT! The cheerleading girls that I know would have just picked at that salad, I’ve never seen a girl with such an appetite”. 

Anna blushed but smiled, “Yeah, I guess I’m pretty lucky with my weight. I have never been above a size 6." 

Anna, however, was surprising herself with the speed in which she was eating her meal. Food had never really been an important part in Anna’s life. She wasn’t one of those anorexic girls in her dorm that obsessed about every calorie that passed her lips, but neither had food really ever particularly excited her. She was normally too busy with either her studying, or her work for the college newspaper, to worry about what she ate. She wasn’t a fussy or faddy eater, but she did usually eat small portions, simply because she felt she always had something better to do in her busy academic life, although this year she had recently been eating a bit more than she realized. 

“I’m not sure what’s come over me today”, Anna admitted, as she ate the last couple of fries on her plate. “I seem to have built up an appetite from somewhere!”. 

Justin too had cleared his plate, although this didn’t surprise him as he’d always had a big appetite. 

“I was kinda chubby as a kid, but since getting in to sport I hopefully have got rid of my fat genes” he joked, and Anna glanced down at his flat stomach, and nodded in agreement.

As the waitress cleared their table, she offered Justin a dessert menu. He accepted, and chose a Banana and Toffee cake, that looked mouthwateringly delicious. Anna read through the menu and took a while to decide &#8211; there was so much that looked good in there! She finally decided on a slice of Cherry pie with cream. Justin could always eat quite a lot, but even this seemed a big meal for him, especially given the fact that he had had a snack earlier, and a muffin and cereal for breakfast just a few hours before. 

Justin didn’t really watch what he ate, Coach always drilled into them the importance of eating well and training hard, and that’s what he did. Anna, too, was filling up, still surprised at herself, but they both managed to struggle to the end. 

“Ahhhhh”, said Anna, leaning back slightly. It was then that Justin noticed a tiny little roll of flesh escaping from the bottom of her pink sweater. 

Anna noticed Justin’s eyes looking at her midriff and exclaimed “Woah, sorry about that, I just don’t think I’ve eaten like that before!”. 

“No worries Anna, as I said, it’s refreshing to see a girl with an appetite”, replied Justin. He felt a strange stirring in his pants, and wasn’t sure what exactly had caused it. Was it the tiny belly overspill he’d just seen? Years ago, in 8th grade, he had had a major crush on a girl called Kerry, who was the chubbiest girl in class. He had asked her to the movies, and she had accepted, but then the comments from his friends had made him call the date off. What was he thinking? Why would he want a fat girl when there were plenty of skinny blondes just waiting for him as he grew up and progressed through high school? 

It was weird, Justin had all but forgotten about Kerry until now, when something brought the memory back of how he used to feel looking at her body, and how it was different from all the other girls, and how he was totally fascinated by it. Justin pinched himself and a voice in his head told him to pull himself together. Anna wasn’t fat, at 5 ft 6 she must have been barely 130 pounds, tiny. 

In the meantime, the waitress had brought 2 more chocolate milkshakes over. 

“I noticed you hadn’t asked for the check”, she said, “so I thought these might be a good idea &#8211; they’re on the house”. Anna and Justin looked at one another and laughed, could they really manage these too? After all, they were so thick and rich, they were more like desserts than drinks. 

“Go on”, said Anna, “I dare you to drink it all in one gulp”. Justin obliged, and Anna felt a pride at being with a guy who was admittedly a jock, but so manly. She wasn’t going to lie, his appetite impressed her. She was so deep in thought momentarily that she didn’t even notice herself drain her glass also.

Justin checked his watch, they had only been in the diner for an hour but they had eaten a lot. However, this hour was not in his schedule, he had planned to just go to the sports store and pick up some shorts, his others were torn in the awful campus laundry facility. He had to be back for training in less than an hour. 

“Are you done?” he asked Anna. 

“Sure am”, she replied. They paid for the meal and crossed the mall to the sports store. Justin picked up a pair of shorts in a 32, his usual size, and paid for them at the counter. They then made their way back to Justin’s car. As they drove back to campus, they both felt the waistband of their jeans digging into their stomachs. 

Justin dropped Anna back off at her dorm, and they exchanged numbers. “I had a great time”, said Anna, and Justin kissed her gently on the cheek. He would have stayed with her longer, but he had basketball practice and besides he was dying to get out of the jeans that were cutting into him. They made a date for the following day, to meet again for lunch in the cafeteria, after all, it was where they first met. How important its’ significance with food would turn out to be…….



This is all so far...to be continued soon!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 3, 2007)

*awesome story.......I am far more a FA myself..so although I find her eating like a huge pig slightly erotic....I love the idea of him having been formerly CHUBBY..and love the direction of the story...its gonna be mutual gain?

great work..you inspire me to finish the one story I started ...*


----------



## comperic2003 (Mar 3, 2007)

very evenly paced and natural. I cannot wait for the next one.


----------



## Daknee (Mar 4, 2007)

comperic2003 said:


> very evenly paced and natural. I cannot wait for the next one.



I agree with comperic. This story seems very realistic, yet an intereting read. I look forward to more of this story


----------



## FreneticFangs (Mar 7, 2007)

another awesome story. these boards make my day


----------



## Eager Eater (Mar 8, 2007)

Even though you took the title from my story series, I enjoyed the story.


----------



## Observer (Mar 8, 2007)

Whoops - for some reason the title conflict wasn't caught in editing. Such a duplication is an editorial no-no. Presumably it was unintentional. I will ask the author for a change. Sorry!


----------



## Observer (Mar 18, 2007)

As anticipated, the author of this story did not intend to use a title aslready in useand has graciouysly supplied a revised one. She has also promised additional chapters - stay tuned!


----------

